# Echolot für Belly Boot



## Kaschi (5. März 2018)

Hiho 
Will mir für mein BB ein Fishfinder zulegen. Muss jetzt nicht das beste und teuerste sein sollte seine arbeit aber machen.
Will damit auf die Ostsee und auf die Dove Elbe.
Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlne ?
Danke Kaschi


----------



## stingray85 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Belly Boot*

Ich hatte vor kurzem auch die Qual der Wahl.
Bin dann wegen der Handlichkeit bei den kleinen 4"-Geräten gelandet.
 Entschieden habe ich mich letzlich für das Hook4 GPS, das hat auch Downscan und man kann das Gewässer kartieren (auswertung am PC bzw online).
Garmin hat das Striker 4+, das erstellt dir die Tiefenkarte in Echtzeit, hat aber keine Speicherkarte. Man kann also nicht einfach so Daten runterziehn oder Karten hochladen. Dafür ist es etwas günstiger.


----------



## Kaschi (6. März 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Belly Boot*

Danke für deine Antwort 
Kaschi


----------



## Serdo (6. März 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Belly Boot*

Ich hab mir den Deeper Pro+ geholt, weil ich den sowohl vom Belly wie auch vom Ufer aus gut einsetzen kann. Es gibt sogar eine Bootshalterung dafür. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das sinnvoll ist. Wozu 50€ ausgeben, wenn es auch ein Stück Schnur tut, mit der ich den Deeper 1m hinter mir her schleppe? Da liegt er zumindest immer optimal im Wasser, wohingegen der Schwanenhals der Bootshalterung immer wieder eingestellt werden muss.


----------

